#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Three Phase measurement

## porkknight

Hello,



I am new to the measurement field and I want to ask if anyone has any ideas how to handle and analyze three phase samples (oil, water, gas)? 

ThanksSee More: Three Phase measurement

----------


## duazo2009

> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the measurement field and I want to ask if anyone has any ideas how to handle and analyze three phase samples (oil, water, gas)? 
> 
> Thanks



,

Is that really three phase? Oil and water are in *liquid phase*, *gas phase* also is there, but i don't know where's the third phase, it might be in solid phase or where? recall the three states of matter.

Cheers,

duazo2009

----------

